# Pacesetter Headers



## eternalc4a (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting some Pacesetter Headers for my 1990 Maxima. Wanted to know if anyone has installed these Headers and also if there was any problems installing them, If any fabrication was needed to install properly. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Also any info on the Monza exhaust system, they are made by pacesetter also. 
Thank you


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

eternalc4a said:


> I'm thinking of getting some Pacesetter Headers for my 1990 Maxima. Wanted to know if anyone has installed these Headers and also if there was any problems installing them, If any fabrication was needed to install properly. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Also any info on the Monza exhaust system, they are made by pacesetter also.
> Thank you


Pacesetter will yield about 2 or 3hp and are just trash. Get a warpspeed y-pipe that yields 10 or more hp...


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

He was asking about the headers though, not a y-pipe from them. Would you be able to fit a warpspeed y-pipe with those pacesetter headers?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Dhunter said:


> He was asking about the headers though, not a y-pipe from them. Would you be able to fit a warpspeed y-pipe with those pacesetter headers?


He asked about the headers and i told him that they were trash; I do not know of anyone who has kept them. My pacesetter headers for my old accord fit like crap and came with their own downpipe(which is a 4cyl version of a y-pipe).He was alking about the headers, so I offered him a better, proven method of gaining some hp from exhaust mods.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

nismosleeper said:


> Pacesetter will yield about 2 or 3hp and are just trash. Get a warpspeed y-pipe that yields 10 or more hp...



what's so bad with pace setters headers? are they that bad and a waste of money?? I'm looking to install some on my b13..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the ones for the 3 gen maxima are poor fitting trash. I don't know about any other cars, but the maxima stuff is junk. stay away.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Pacesetter has a reputation for cheap crap. They specialize in parts that are either hard to find or not made, that is how they make their money. Don't waste your cash.

Go with stock manifolds and a Warpspeed y-pipe, you will be happier and your car will perform better.


----------

